# Coil Masters



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Good afternoon Vapers 

Please post some coils you guys made.

I bought some cheap pre-made coils and it's not the same as some other brands out there why is that and what are you guys building at the moment and are they sometimes better?


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

bought these (cheap coils mentioned above)


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 177731
> bought these (cheap coils mentioned above)


Vaping Bogan (beware the language) has a very good video on the difference between cheap and more expensive coils. Explains everything from materials, metal treatment, accuracy etc. That being said, coilology makes some very decent “cheap” coils and use wire from Twisted Messes, if I recall.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Okey so now the debate between Chinese coils and western has been answered, I went to vape King and I see their starting price on wire is around R100 + for geekvape wire

Is there other wire vendors and what do you guys build with?


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> Vaping Bogan (beware the language) has a very good video on the difference between cheap and more expensive coils. Explains everything from materials, metal treatment, accuracy etc. That being said, coilology makes some very decent “cheap” coils and use wire from Twisted Messes, if I recall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



I saw it thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

